# Which skin/style do you use?



## alonsyalonso

What style do you use?
Roar of Time
V-Bulletin
Dewgong Type
Axe Murderer 

I use V-Bulletin, nice and Simple.
When I feel bored i use Roar of Time

Do you think Butterfree should make the website ones available for the forums or can you think of new ideas for the skins, I know I'd like to see a SharkBite skin with Garchomp, Gabite and Gible or maybe a Lapras one of him swimming on the ocean


----------



## Shadowstar

I use Roar of Time.=D



> Do you think Butterfree should make the website ones available for the forums or can you think of new ideas for the skins, I know I'd like to see a SharkBite skin with Garchomp, Gabite and Gible or maybe a Lapras one of him swimming on the ocean


She will make the ones on the website avalible, you'll see.~
Skins or layouts? I don't think she will make a forum-omly skin/layout.


----------



## Zeph

There was a forum version of every site skin on the old forum so presumably there will be again, eventually.

I use  Roar of Time.


----------



## PichuK

RoT because I'm boring.


----------



## Butterfree

Yes, all the website styles will come back, but they were all wiped in the forum crash and I need to find the time and motivation to bring them all back. And in the process I'm remaking some of the styles that bug me on both the site and the forums.

Also, Gible/Gabite/Garchomp style would not look good; their primary colors are blue and red, which do not go together in layouts.


----------



## Altmer

Are you bringing back Voice of the Forest? That one really was wicked.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I use Minimal Dewgong Style.

It's too hard to see which threads I've read and haven't read in the black styles, and vBulletin's just no.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole

Roar of Time.  It's darker and easier on the eyes than other styles, but is a little more interesting that Axe Murderer.


----------



## Fredie

I use RoT, I think that it looks the best out of all of them, also; I like darker styles that are easy on the eyes; Axe Murderer is just not colourful for my liking.


----------



## Furretsu

Furret style.

Which is, quite literally, the colors of Furret. It still needs some fine-tuning, though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Usually RoT, occasionally Dewgong. I can deal with flat white but flat black is just irritating, and I kind of never think about vB style anyway.

...I want Nidoking style back, but that probably won't come for a while. ;-;


----------



## Tailsy

Minimal Dewgong. I reject your dark styles. :3


----------



## opaltiger

opalstyle.


----------



## Altmer

urgh you are all tempting me to post "doggystyle" in an attempt to be lamely funny

so there you have it

DOGGY STYLE

I use roar of time pending the return of voice of the forest style


----------



## Furretsu

altmer you forgot to mention what kind of skin


----------



## Zyn

I like changing it around~ Looking at the same one all the time is boring.


----------



## Dannichu

I use Dewgong mostly. I'm looking forward to Scyther Slash/Voice of the Forest/something green coming back. And Bouncy Mew :3


----------



## o_O

Minimal Dewgong, but I use Bouncy Mew on the site.


----------



## alonsyalonso

Butterfree said:


> Yes, all the website styles will come back, but they were all wiped in the forum crash and I need to find the time and motivation to bring them all back. And in the process I'm remaking some of the styles that bug me on both the site and the forums.
> 
> Also, Gible/Gabite/Garchomp style would not look good; their primary colors are blue and red, which do not go together in layouts.


Fair enough, a Lapras one, it'd be simple, just a lapras folating on a colourful light blue background

Or flowing magma, thing with a shadow of a groudon, possibly?


----------



## Butterfree

Lapras would be rather pointless as we already have a light blue style (i.e. on the site, which will be made for the forums as well).

Bright red is _not_ a good primary color for layouts of any sort.


----------



## Dragon of Fire

I use Axe-murderer style. It was the style that the site was in when I first started visiting a few years back, and I still use it, mostly because I'm used to it.


----------



## Dewgong

I didn't know vBullitin skin existed. 

Roar of Time.


----------



## cheesecake

Roar of Time style, the Dewgong one hurts my eyes. ;-;


----------



## Invader Palkia

Roar of time. It's blue and Squiggly.

Imo, Drapion would be a good purple style.


----------



## Abwayax

vbulletin style here, as far as default styles go it's kinda tolerable (well, beats phpbb3's by a long shot at least) and I'm familiar with it


----------



## KMew

Roar of Time, waiting on the Celebi one. xD;


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Minimal Dewgong~

I don't like dark styles. At all. Also, Vbulletin is just so boring and defaulty.

...And Articuno Snowflake style will be the second to last to return. D: 

I guess ol' Dewgong and I are going to be sticking together for a long time.


----------



## Minish

Even though I don't like the... murderous aspect of it, I'm using Axe-Murderer right now.
Black, greys and whites have always been easier on the eyes for me as far as skins are concerned.

My dream is to find a site with a green or orange skin that does this. XD


----------



## ultraviolet

Butterfree said:
			
		

> Bright red is not a good primary color for layouts of any sort.


It wouldn't have to necessarily be bright red as the primary colour - you could always use dark brown, maroon, or dark red as a background, and only use red as your main header thingy. Although I guess we already have Hellfire to bring back (which is awesome).

Anyway, I use Roar of Time. I love the ripply-blue-stuff that's in the Quick Reply box. :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Minimal Dewgong~
> 
> I don't like dark styles. At all. Also, Vbulletin is just so boring and defaulty.
> 
> ...And Articuno Snowflake style will be the second to last to return. D:
> 
> I guess ol' Dewgong and I are going to be sticking together for a long time.


I agree here. I use Dewgong because the black hurts my eyes, and I don't like vBulletin style. I didn't even know that existed until recently, when I tried RoT for the first time. 

I'm planning on switching to Bouncy Mew or Articuno Snowflake after it comes out. Or maybe Spectrum, if that comes out first.


----------



## Fujiwara Yaminichi

...There's more than one style?
*Changes to Axe Murderer* Sneasel is as catlike as I'm gonna get. -_-


----------



## Commahappy

I use Axe-Murderer style. I like dark skins, because you can actually read the posts.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Old forum: Voice of the Forest

Now: Roar of Time (wiiinnn)


----------



## Old Catch

I use Roar of Time. It's so beautiful. Plus it goes great with my Opera theme. I'm looking forward to the return of Voice of the Forest too.


----------



## Noctowl

Axe murderer.


----------



## .GoreTuzk

I use Minimal Dewgong, although I usually dislike white themes. Roar of Time is good in concept, but I was quite disappointed to see the outcome of it... Butterfree's gotten us used to much better ;\


----------



## Strawberry

I use the Dewgong one. Dark colors are annoying on layouts D:


----------



## Autumn

Roar of Time, to (possibly) be switched to Articuno Snowflake or Spectrum when they come to the forums.


----------



## alonsyalonso

i use v-bulletin


----------



## .GoreTuzk

alonsyalonso said:


> i use v-bulletin


I understand your situation...


----------



## alonsyalonso

nah ow recently i switched to axe murderer


----------



## Furretsu

I use vBulletin. Come on guys, it's not that hard to type "vBulletin" correctly.


----------



## Seritinajii

I use Roar of Time, but I'm waiting for Articuno or Spectrum.


----------



## Fredie

I hope that Articuno, Celebi or the Torkoal skins come to the forums soon, those are my favourite ones...


----------



## Lili

I'd like an Eeveelution background or a Growl of Space for Palkia. I'm currently using Roar of Time.


----------



## Evolutionary

Roar of Time. And time is going to be what brings us all the old styles back. I'm hoping for Celebi or Articuno next. But yes, an Eeveelution style would be nice and maybe a rainbow background.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Tailsy

Butterfree's remaking the styles in the order they appear on the dropdown list on the splash page, IIRC. Which means... Scyther Slash is next up, apparently!


----------



## Not Meowth

Roar of Time.

Raaaawwrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Espeon

On the old forums I used Articuno Snowflake style. On the new forums I use Roar of Time style.

For the main site, I use Scyther Slash style.


----------



## alonsyalonso

Would a fossil background with Almardo, Kabutops and Omastar look good?


----------



## Terry. T.

Roar of Time. It works better for black background sprites, for me.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

I use Minimal Dewgong. Plain and simple. There's not much more I want than a simple white, black and grey theme.


----------



## Renteura

Terry. T. said:


> Roar of Time. It works better for black background sprites, for me.


Sprites are not supposed to have black backgrounds.

And I use Minimal Dewgong, but I'm switching back to Spectrum when it comes out. <3


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

I like Roar of Time. I'm just using it until the next style comes out. XD Plus, it reminds me of Deep Sea Style.


----------



## MidnightAgony

I use Roar of Time Style because it replace Shiny Umbreon Style


----------



## Bombsii

Minimal Dewgong, i'm used to it and roar of time looks to flashy, Axe Murderer is a bit to boring and emo and the vBulletin speaks for itself


----------



## voltianqueen

I use the Roar of Time on the forums, and Scyther Slash on the main site. :D


----------



## Bombsii

A Purple Background with Arbok or Sableye?


----------



## MidnightAgony

Okay, so now I use Minimal Dewgong style.


----------



## Bombsii

Minimal Dewgong


----------



## Jack_the_White

roar of time, i like dark things, but not too dark, cuz im a real happy person:-)


----------



## Murkrow

Roar of Time.

I hope a bright style is made.
(I don't use Dewgong or VB because they're blindingly white)


----------



## Lili

I'm using Minimal Dewgong right now.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Minimal Dewgong style. Roar of Time is too flashy, I don't like Axemurderer, and vBulletin is...well...

 VOICE OF THE FOREST PLZ


----------



## ColorBlind

I use the Roar of Time style.  It's the only style, thus far that has any sort of design to it.  I'm an artsy type so I like seeing tables with backgrounds instead of regular colors.

It's just me.


----------



## Erif

alonsyalonso said:


> What style do you use?
> Do you think Butterfree should make the website ones available for the forums or can you think of new ideas for the skins, I know I'd like to see a SharkBite skin with Garchomp, Gabite and Gible or maybe a Lapras one of him swimming on the ocean


An Aura/Lucario/Palkia would be cool. A Dragonite/Flygon would be nice also...


----------



## Taliax

I use Dewgong during the day and RoT at night (so it won't hurt my eyes). I use Voice of the forest style at the main site, though. I hope Butterfree brings it back soon.


----------



## Mr. Toon Version 2.1

I Prefer Roar Of Time. 
why? Cos of the skin! the skin is so awsome and coooool... 

Minimal Dewgong is so bright...
Axe Murder is way 2 dark...
V-Bulletin never used
R.O.T Fantastic! lol


----------



## User Name

I use Axe Murderer.  I like the darkness, it makes posts easy to read.=D


----------



## Slartibartfast

I use Axe Murderer; I like a theme that isn't as blindingly white as Minimal Dewgong but doesn't have too many extreme color changes.


----------



## MidnightAgony

Here's why now I use Axe-Murderer:
Minimal Dewgong: Too Bright
Roar of Time: Too Blue
Axe-Murderer: Good enough


----------



## Minkow

I use neither of the choices!

I USE SCYTHER SLASH :DDD


----------



## MidnightAgony

And with the new release, I now use Scyther Slash.


----------



## SonicNintendo

I like RoT for the dark blues and the like.  The patterns  are kinda cool, and RoT was the stylle on the main site when I first visited it.


----------



## Turtle

I use Roar of Time, because it has blue in it! And for it's awesomeness.

Dewgong style has too much white, Axe-Murderer's too dark, and Scyther Slash has too much green.

I'm very picky.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the vBulletin style, it's too... um, "retro".


----------



## Aethelstan

Roar of Time.
I  like dark blue, and Dialga is cool enough.
My second choice would probably be Scyther Slash.
My least favorite is Minimal Dewgong. White gives me a headache.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Scyther Slash.

I've always used it, even the deprecated one when it wasn't deprecated.

Always.

Rather randomly, I wish Butterfree would remake Cave Style. I remember it, with the Misdreavus and stuff... there was a poll "Does this Misdreavus ruin the style?" I quite liked it. If we can have an Oldie style, surely Cave Style should be a cinch. The only problem is, which Cave Style? There are different versions of it...

Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Shiva64

Roar of Time. I like blue. :o


----------



## Minkow

Minimal Dewgong.


----------



## Calvin

I use Scyther Slash or whatever it's called. Its colors are a perfect balance imo. Roar of Time's colors are too dark and Minimal Dewgong's colors are too bright. :P


----------



## Lili

Scyther Slash. Usually I change every month, but it's really soothing on my eyes. I'm fine with dark-colored skin, but bright colored always felt like it was blinding me, though I found out that Scyther is perfect. Not to mention that the Scyther looks cool at the top of the page and I like the saying and text style.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Axe Murderer when I'm on an actual computer, and Minimal Dewgong if I'm on my Wii or DS browser.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Full-on Scyther Slash!


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

I switch around a lot, but I'm using Minimal Dewgong right now. :D


----------



## Tigerclaw

I use minimal-dewgong. IT IS AWESOME.


----------



## Skroy

I use Minimal Dewgong. The reason is the style keeps switching for me and I'm too lazy to switch it back to Roar of Time or Scyther Slash all the time.


----------



## Scyther

I did use Scyther-Slash obbsessivly, but then I got sick of it. Minimal Dewong style.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

YES MY MINIMAL-DEWGONGERS. 8D
It's becoming my favorite, I think I'm going to leave it this way.


----------



## Pwnemon

Real men use Scyther Slash.

Axes are for Boy Scouts.


----------



## Anomaly 54

I used to use Syther Slash, but I decided to try some other skins and settled on Roar of Time, which is awesome


----------



## Missile

I like to use Minimal Dewgong Style, because It's best for my eyes. Also, I don't have to see the white backround non-transparent sprite avatars. I also can see any text color other than white. And because Dewgong is a cute pie~


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> I like to use Minimal Dewgong Style, because It's best for my eyes. Also, I don't have to see the white backround non-transparent sprite avatars. I also can see any text color other than white. And because Dewgong is a cute pie~


Same as what she said.


----------



## ....

I personally use Roar of Time.
Minimal Dewgong's way too bright, Scyther Slash is still bright, Axe Murderer is monotonous, vB is boring, but RoT is nice, dark, and doesn't hurt my eyes~


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Scyther Slash.


----------



## Byrus

Scyther slash at the minute. Makes a change from axe murderer. Roar of time is cool too, but Minimal Dewgong is kinda harsh on my eyes.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Roar of Time. It's way easier on my eyes; I use dark skins whenever possible because if it's too bright I get headaches. I can't stand Minimal Dewgong for that reason.


----------



## Superbird

Scyther Slash.


----------



## Dannichu

I propose Rainbow Pikachu Style. It would be tacky and eye-hurting and _glorious._

I'm on Dewgong still at the moment.


----------



## Green

if we're suggesting stuff, i suggest godly zapdos style. beautiful and yellow and black.

i was using roar of time but just last night i changed to scyther slash.


----------



## Tarvos

i use roar of time. i support voice of the forest


----------



## Autumn

scyther slash. although I'm waiting for spectrum and articuno to make triumphant returns.


----------



## surskitty

I use Minimal Dewgong and have ever since I switched to a light colour scheme overall.


----------



## Wargle

Roar of time because AScyther Slash reminds me of Serebii.


----------



## zeKieranator

Roar of Time for the forums, Butterfree style for the main site.


----------



## Autumn

... how did you find butterfree style?


----------



## spaekle

I use Roar of Time on the forums and... whatever on the main site.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Roar Of Time style. the darkness is much easier on my eyes than bright white (especially if i'm on at night, which I usually am.)


----------



## Minish

I alternate between Roar of Time and Axe Murderer~


----------



## Aisling

I've been using Scyther Slash because suddenly I like green, but I still _still_ miss the old puce-and-black color scheme. >: It's not even on the main site anymore! ; ; It was like... the first scheme I remember from when I joined like five years ago.
what happened to remaking all the styles at the beginning of this thread two years ago


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Butterfree said:


> and I need to find the time and motivation to bring them all back.


----------



## Aisling

Two years is a lot of time for at least one, isn't it? :< I mean, boo.


----------



## PK

Articuno style on the Invisionfree forums is still and forever will be my favorite style ever. I try to use scyther slash here, but it keeps reverting to minimal dewgong


----------



## Equinoxe

PK said:


> I try to use scyther slash here, but it keeps reverting to minimal dewgong


This. I have cookies enabled and all that jazz (even have the 'remember me' box ticked) but every time I return to the forums it's Minimal Dewgong :U


Scyther Slash is the only one I can use; the others are either too dark or too bright. On the darker skins, the high contrast is what makes them bad for my eyes; white text on a black background is irritating to read.
I'd like to see some other colours (Red? Purple? Orange?) with the same kind of 'easy-on-the-eyes' tones and black text, because even though green is one of my favourite colours, it gets boring after a while.


----------



## Superbird

Everything but Scyther Slash hurts my eyes.


----------



## Starly

_Minimal Dewgong_
I'm too used to it, the first skin I have ever used here


----------



## Butterfree

zeKieranator said:


> Roar of Time for the forums, Butterfree style for the main site.


Heh, that. Yeah, I never got around to finishing that one and it looked too much like Shiny Ninetales. I actually started making a new version of that a while ago which would have looked completely different, but I never got around to finishing that either.

And yes, I know I need to remake the rest of the site styles for the forums. ;-;


----------



## Autumn

... I like that one better than Shiny Ninetales. :3


----------



## Mai

I love Roar of Time style on the forums. And now I prefer the butterfree style for the site, though Voice of the Forest was my favorite before.


----------



## Teacher9985

I have alway used Scyther Slash style on the forums and Scyther on the main site. Why? Dewgong burns my eyes, as does Axe and Roar of time is too dark. On the site cause I don't think that I should have two completely different styles when I alternate.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Scyther Slash. I did use Minimal Dewgong for a while, though.


----------



## NismoZ

I used the vBulletin style for a while, and now I use Roar of Time.


----------



## Loffyglu

Ah, definitely Roar of Time~ I don't think I've viewed the forums in the other styles yet, though.. *fail*


----------



## Tailsy

I hate how 3/4 of the styles are too dark for me :( Bouncy Mew style would be appreciated the most *nod*


----------



## hyphen

Roar of Time.

It's epic.


----------



## Apodosira

I use all of the styles that are not "deprecated." I change the skin I am viewing each month. I did not vote. Can one vote for all of the choices? The style I am currently using is Celebi for The Cave Of Dragonflies, and Bachuru for The Cave Of Dragonflies Forums.


----------



## 90FC3C

I use Axe Murderer simply because a) it features Sneasel and Sneasel is badass and b) it's called freaking _AXE MURDERER_ style.


----------



## Spatz

I use Jolti- sorry, "Bachuru" style because it's easy on the eyes and looks nice. And Joltik is adorables!


----------



## Murkrow

Is it just me or do no styles other than Minimal Dewgong work on the important subforum?


----------



## kyeugh

Murkrow said:


> Is it just me or do no styles other than Minimal Dewgong work on the important subforum?


Does this for me, too.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Huh, that's true both when I click the link Murkrow provided and the subforum from the index.


----------



## Butterfree

Fixed. Apparently that forum had an "Override users' style choice" option selected.


----------



## Yenaa

Minimal Dewgong because minimalism.

It's also just really nice to look at. Everything is soft and clean.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Well, i'm not using any of the skins mensioned in the poll XD It looks like i'm using a scyther skin right now..

...I wish there were more cute pokemon skins, like maybe mew or jirachi. I like pokemon like those best^^;;


----------

